# सामान्य मंच > आओ कुछ जान लें ! > पाक कला >  बंगाली मिठाइयाँ

## sangita_sharma

इस सूत्र में आपको हर प्रकार की बंगाली मिठाइयों की विधि मिलेगी

----------


## sangita_sharma

सबसे पहले रसगुल्ले

----------


## sangita_sharma

रसगुल्ला 
सामग्री दूध(गाय का ) २ लीटर 
चीनी १ किलो 
पानी १ लीटर 
अरीठा 
बेकिंग पाउडर १/४ चम्मच (१ चुटकी)
अरारोट १/४ चम्म्च 
गुलाब जल १ छोटा चम्मच 
टाटरिक -१ छोटा चमच पानी ५० ग्राम
दूध ५० ग्राम 
विधि -टाटरिक को १ कटोरी पानी डाल कर उबाल ले, अरीठे तोड़ कर को गरम पानी में उबाल लें !
दूध को उबाल कर थोडा ठंडा होने पर टाटरिक डाल कर फाड़ लें।
पनीर को कपड़े में डाल कर कपड़े पर साफ़ पानी डाल डाल कर धो लें, हल्के हाथों से निचोड़िए।
पनीर में बेकिंग पाउडर और अरारोट मिला ले (जरुरी नहीं है)
अब पनीर को इतना फेंटे(मसलें) की गोलियाँ बनाने पर उसमें लकीर नहीं दिखनी चाहिए। 
सारे पनीर की गोलियाँ बना  लें।
अब चाशनी बनाने के लिए शक्कर व पानी गैस पर चढ़ायें, चाशनी गाढ़ी होने पर दूध डाल कर चाशनी से मेल बाहर निकाल दें।
अब थोड़ी सी चाशनी अलग रख कर बाकी में रस गुल्ले(पनीर की गोलियाँ) डाल दें।
जब रसगुल्ले फुल जाए और उनका रंग हल्का पीला हो जाए तो निकाल कर पानी में एक घंटा डाल दें। अब बचाई हुई चाशनी को पानी डाल कर पतला कर लें एक बार उबाल कर ठंडा होने दे, इस चाशनी में गुलाब जल डाल दें और इसी में अब रसगुल्ले डालें और सर्व करें।

----------


## webshow

*देखने मे अच्छे हैं
पर
खाने मे कैसे?
ये तो खाके की ही पता चले
वैसे
चित्र देखकर
पेट भरगया
शुक्रिया*

----------


## guruji

रसगुल्ले बनाने के लिए पनीर को कई बार पानी से धोएँ जैसा कि सीमा जी ने बताया है। 
ऐसा इसलिए करते हैं ताकि उसमें से टार्टरिक एसिड की पूरी खटास निकल जाए। अगर पनीर को नहीं धोएंगे तो रसगुल्ले फ़ूलेंगे नहीं !
टार्टरिक एसिड के स्थान पर साइट्रिक एसिड का प्रयोग भी कर सकते हैं। वैसे भी भारत में असली टार्टरिक एसिड मिलना मुश्किल है क्योंकि टार्टरिक एसिड का भाव साइट्रिक एसिड से दस गुणा अधिक है।

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

उफ़, ये चित्र देख के ही मुह मीठा हो गया, बंगाली मिठाई...
वैसे  सच कहूँ तो लार टपक रही  है...

----------


## mahaanindia

घिया बरफ़ी 
सामग्री: घिया कसा व उबाला हुआ = 750 ग्राम , खोया = 300 ग्राम , चीनी = 300 ग्राम , छोटी इलायची पाउडर = ½  चम्मच , घी =1/2 चम्मच । विधि: घिया निचोद लें । एक बर्तन में घी ,घिया व चीनी मिला कर पानी सुखने तक पकाएं । खोया मिलाएं । गाढा होने तक भुनें । चिकनाई लगी थाली में मिश्रण को एक सार फैलाएं । इलायची पाउडर बुरकें । ठंडा होने पर बरफी के आकार में काटें व परोसें ।

----------


## mahaanindia

आलू बरफ़ी 
सामग्री आलू उबले = ½ किलो , खोया = 250 ग्राम , चीनी पिसी = 300 ग्राम , घी = 1 कप , काजू पाउडर = 3 चम्मच , इलायची पाउडर = ½ चम्मच । विधि  आलू मसल लें। घी गरम करें। गरम घी में मसले आलू व खोया मिला कर सुनहरा होने तक भूनें। काजू व इलायची पाउडर मिलाएं। आग से उतार कर चीनी मिलाएं। चिकानाई लगी थाली पर फैलाएं। ठंडा होने पर बरफी के आकार में काटें व परोसें।

----------


## mahaanindia

खस्ता पनीर कचौरी
सामग्री  घी = 1 बडा चम्मच [मोयन के लिए] , बेकिंग पाउडर = ½ छोटा चम्मच , दूध = आटा गूधंने के लिए , दही = 2 बड़ी चम्मच , मैदा = 250 ग्राम  , नमक = 1 चुटकी , भरावन के लिए गरम मसाला = ½ चम्मच , धनिया = ½ चम्मच [दरदरा पिसा हुआ] , सोंफ = 1 चम्मच , प्याज = 1 [बारिक कटा] , घी , पनीर = 100 ग्राम , बेसन = 1 चम्मच , नमक = स्वादानुसार  ,  मिर्च । विधि  तेल गरम करें। अब उसमें प्याज, बेसन डालकर भुनें, जब महक आने लगे तब उसमें मैश किया हुआ पनीर, गरम मसाला, सोंफ व धनिया डालकर भुनें। मैदे में घी, दही व बेकिंग पाउडर मिलाकर दूध से नरम आटा गूधें। आधा धंटे के लिए ढक कर रख दें। अब मिश्रण की लोई बनाएं। उसमें पनीर का मिश्रण भरें ओर हाथ से हल्का सा फेला कर कचोडी बनायें। इन्हें गरम तेल में मध्यम आग पर करारी तल लें व चटनी के साथ परोसें।

----------


## donsplender

मित्रों कोई बताएगा कि मिठा सोड़ा (सोडियम बाई कार्बोनेट) और बेकिंग पाउडर में क्या अन्तर है? दोनो एक ही है या अलग-अलग ?

----------


## guruji

मीठा सोडा, बेकिंग पाउडर, फ़्रूट साल्ट




> मित्रों कोई बताएगा कि मिठा सोड़ा (सोडियम बाई कार्बोनेट) और बेकिंग पाउडर में क्या अन्तर है? दोनो एक ही है या अलग-अलग ?

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

> घिया बरफ़ी 
> सामग्री: घिया कसा व उबाला हुआ = 750 ग्राम , खोया = 300 ग्राम , चीनी = 300 ग्राम , छोटी इलायची पाउडर = ½  चम्मच , घी =1/2 चम्मच । विधि: घिया निचोद लें । एक बर्तन में घी ,घिया व चीनी मिला कर पानी सुखने तक पकाएं । खोया मिलाएं । गाढा होने तक भुनें । चिकनाई लगी थाली में मिश्रण को एक सार फैलाएं । इलायची पाउडर बुरकें । ठंडा होने पर बरफी के आकार में काटें व परोसें ।





> आलू बरफ़ी 
> सामग्री आलू उबले = ½ किलो , खोया = 250 ग्राम , चीनी पिसी = 300 ग्राम , घी = 1 कप , काजू पाउडर = 3 चम्मच , इलायची पाउडर = ½ चम्मच । विधि  आलू मसल लें। घी गरम करें। गरम घी में मसले आलू व खोया मिला कर सुनहरा होने तक भूनें। काजू व इलायची पाउडर मिलाएं। आग से उतार कर चीनी मिलाएं। चिकानाई लगी थाली पर फैलाएं। ठंडा होने पर बरफी के आकार में काटें व परोसें।





> खस्ता पनीर कचौरी
> सामग्री  घी = 1 बडा चम्मच [मोयन के लिए] , बेकिंग पाउडर = ½ छोटा चम्मच , दूध = आटा गूधंने के लिए , दही = 2 बड़ी चम्मच , मैदा = 250 ग्राम  , नमक = 1 चुटकी , भरावन के लिए गरम मसाला = ½ चम्मच , धनिया = ½ चम्मच [दरदरा पिसा हुआ] , सोंफ = 1 चम्मच , प्याज = 1 [बारिक कटा] , घी , पनीर = 100 ग्राम , बेसन = 1 चम्मच , नमक = स्वादानुसार  ,  मिर्च । विधि  तेल गरम करें। अब उसमें प्याज, बेसन डालकर भुनें, जब महक आने लगे तब उसमें मैश किया हुआ पनीर, गरम मसाला, सोंफ व धनिया डालकर भुनें। मैदे में घी, दही व बेकिंग पाउडर मिलाकर दूध से नरम आटा गूधें। आधा धंटे के लिए ढक कर रख दें। अब मिश्रण की लोई बनाएं। उसमें पनीर का मिश्रण भरें ओर हाथ से हल्का सा फेला कर कचोडी बनायें। इन्हें गरम तेल में मध्यम आग पर करारी तल लें व चटनी के साथ परोसें।


महान इंडिया जी, आपसे छमा प्रार्थना के साथ निवेदन है की सूत्र की भावना के अनुसार अगर आप भी केवल बंगाली मिठाइयों के बारे मे बताएं तो सूत्र शायद ज्यादा फल दाई हो सकेगा। आशा है आप मेरी बात का बुरा नहीं मानेगे।

----------


## uttarakhandi

सीमा जी, अरीठे अौर टाटरी वाला स्टेप यदि थोडे विस्तार से बता सकें 




> रसगुल्ला 
> सामग्री दूध(गाय का ) २ लीटर 
> चीनी १ किलो 
> पानी १ लीटर 
> अरीठा 
> बेकिंग पाउडर १/४ चमच (१ चुटकी)
> अरारोट १/४ चमच 
> गुलाब जल १ छोटा चम्मच 
> टाटरिक -१ छोटा चमच पानी ५० ग्राम
> ...

----------


## donsplender

> मीठा सोडा, बेकिंग पाउडर, फ़्रूट साल्ट


गुरूजी आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद ! मेरी छोटी सी जिज्ञासा के लिए लिंक देकर आवश्यक सम्बन्धित ज्ञान का सागर ही खोल दिया । पर इससे मेरी आपसे और अपेक्षा लग गई है । इसे प्रस्तुत करने हेतु मैं दो वाकये कहना चाहता हु जिसमें एक लोकोक्ति की तरह है दुसरा मरे पाप द्वारा सुनाया खुद के साथ घटा किस्सा है । इसमें मेरा आग्रह भी है जो पुरा हो गया तो सभी हिन्दी भाषी मित्रों को सहुलियत हो जायेगी । 
1. एक व्यक्ति जिवकोपार्जन हेतु विदेश गया वहां वह अर्थोपार्जन के साथ-साथ टुटी-फुटी अंग्रेजी भी सिख गया । कमाकर अपने गांव आकर बिमार पड़ गया । बिमार हालत में रात को जोर की प्यास लगी । उसने पानी हेतु अपनी पत्नी को आवाज लगाई और कहराते-कहराते कहने लगा ”वाटर...... वाटर” पर हिन्दी भाषी पत्नी को ये समझ नहीं आया की ये क्या मांग रहे है ? और पति ”वाटर...... वाटर” करता प्यासा ही मर गया । सवेरे सब लोगो ने उसे बताया की ये पानी मांग रहा था तब पत्नी ने ये कहा...- ”देखो सिख्या कैसी वाणी ? वाटर...... वाटर करतां मरी गया ने खांट निचे था पाणी“


2. पापा बता रहे थे कि एक बार परीक्षा देने उन्हे जयपुर ट्रेन से जाना पड़ा । रास्ते में एक स्टेशन पर कोई आवाज लगा रहा था - ”जिंजर टी... जिंजर टी” अब पापा गांव से थे अंगे्रजी का विषेश ज्ञान नहीं था सो उनको जिज्ञासा जगी की मेने टी (चाय) तो रोज पी पर ये जिंजरटी कोई विशेष प्रकार की चाय होती होगी ये सोच के उन्होने अपने पास कम पैसे (पुराने जमाने में) होने के बाद भी वो चाय ले ली और ज्यों ही पहला सुडका लगाया पता चला अरे !ये तो अदरक वाली चाय है!


तो गुरूजी मेरा आपसे आग्रह है व्यंजनो ओर अन्य भोज्य पदार्थो में प्रयुक्त होने वाले रसायनों, सब्जीयों व अन्य बहुत सी सामग्रीयों के हिन्दी नाम, लोकीक नाम आदी उसी सुत्र में समझा देते तो सभी हिन्दी भाषी मित्रों को लाभ हो जाता !!

----------


## uttarakhandi

िस्लम जी , धन्यवाद

अापकी रेिसपी से रसगुल्ले बिढया बने हैं । एकदम स्पंजी ।

----------


## guruji

आप पूछ्ते रहिए, मैं अपनी बुद्धि अनुसार बताता रहूँगा।



> गुरूजी आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद ! मेरी छोटी सी जिज्ञासा के लिए लिंक देकर आवश्यक सम्बन्धित ज्ञान का सागर ही खोल दिया । पर इससे मेरी आपसे और अपेक्षा लग गई है । इसे प्रस्तुत करने हेतु मैं दो वाकये कहना चाहता हु जिसमें एक लोकोक्ति की तरह है दुसरा मरे पाप द्वारा सुनाया खुद के साथ घटा किस्सा है । इसमें मेरा आग्रह भी है जो पुरा हो गया तो सभी हिन्दी भाषी मित्रों को सहुलियत हो जायेगी । 
> 1. एक व्यक्ति जिवकोपार्जन हेतु विदेश गया वहां वह अर्थोपार्जन के साथ-साथ टुटी-फुटी अंग्रेजी भी सिख गया । कमाकर अपने गांव आकर बिमार पड़ गया । बिमार हालत में रात को जोर की प्यास लगी । उसने पानी हेतु अपनी पत्नी को आवाज लगाई और कहराते-कहराते कहने लगा ”वाटर...... वाटर” पर हिन्दी भाषी पत्नी को ये समझ नहीं आया की ये क्या मांग रहे है ? और पति ”वाटर...... वाटर” करता प्यासा ही मर गया । सवेरे सब लोगो ने उसे बताया की ये पानी मांग रहा था तब पत्नी ने ये कहा...- ”देखो सिख्या कैसी वाणी ? वाटर...... वाटर करतां मरी गया ने खांट निचे था पाणी“
> 
> 
> 2. पापा बता रहे थे कि एक बार परीक्षा देने उन्हे जयपुर ट्रेन से जाना पड़ा । रास्ते में एक स्टेशन पर कोई आवाज लगा रहा था - ”जिंजर टी... जिंजर टी” अब पापा गांव से थे अंगे्रजी का विषेश ज्ञान नहीं था सो उनको जिज्ञासा जगी की मेने टी (चाय) तो रोज पी पर ये जिंजरटी कोई विशेष प्रकार की चाय होती होगी ये सोच के उन्होने अपने पास कम पैसे (पुराने जमाने में) होने के बाद भी वो चाय ले ली और ज्यों ही पहला सुडका लगाया पता चला अरे !ये तो अदरक वाली चाय है!
> 
> 
> तो गुरूजी मेरा आपसे आग्रह है व्यंजनो ओर अन्य भोज्य पदार्थो में प्रयुक्त होने वाले रसायनों, सब्जीयों व अन्य बहुत सी सामग्रीयों के हिन्दी नाम, लोकीक नाम आदी उसी सुत्र में समझा देते तो सभी हिन्दी भाषी मित्रों को लाभ हो जाता !!

----------


## dkj

> मीठा सोडा, बेकिंग पाउडर, फ़्रूट साल्ट


Baking Soda is pure sodium bicarbonate whereas Baking Powder contains sodium bicarbonate,and also includes an acidifying agent (cream of tartar) and a drying agent (usually starch). 

 I once used baking soda accidentally instead of baking powder in a brownie. It was not good. The top became all "leafy" and wouldn't rise properlyबाइकार्बोनेट\\\

----------


## dkj

> Baking Soda is pure sodium bicarbonate whereas Baking Powder contains sodium bicarbonate,and also includes an acidifying agent (cream of tartar) and a drying agent (usually starch). 
> 
>  I once used baking soda accidentally instead of baking powder in a brownie. It was not good. The top became all "leafy" and wouldn't rise properly


बेकिंग सोडा शुद्ध सोडियम बाइकार्बोनेट है जबकि बेकिंग पाउडर सोडियम बाइकार्बोनेट, और  एक acidifying एजेंट (टैटार की क्रीम) तथा एक सुखाने एजेंट (आमतौर पर स्टार्च) भी शामिल है.

----------


## guruji

सीमाजी,
 इस विधि में आपने अरीठे के पानी का उपयोग नहीं बताया !



> रसगुल्ला 
> सामग्री दूध(गाय का ) २ लीटर 
> चीनी १ किलो 
> पानी १ लीटर 
> अरीठा 
> बेकिंग पाउडर १/४ चम्मच (१ चुटकी)
> अरारोट १/४ चम्म्च 
> गुलाब जल १ छोटा चम्मच 
> टाटरिक -१ छोटा चमच पानी ५० ग्राम
> ...

----------


## guruji

रसगुल्ले बनाने के लिए पनीर बनाने में टार्ट्रिक का कम से कम प्रयोग करें। अगर खटास रह गई तो रसगुल्ले नहीं फ़ूलेंगे।
हलवाई तो पनीर/दही के खट्टे पानी का प्रयोग करते हैं दूध फ़ाड़ने के लिये !

----------


## Kamal Ji

> रसगुल्ले बनाने के लिए पनीर को कई बार पानी से धोएँ जैसा कि सीमा जी ने बताया है। 
> ऐसा इसलिए करते हैं ताकि उसमें से टार्टरिक एसिड की पूरी खटास निकल जाए। अगर पनीर को नहीं धोएंगे तो रसगुल्ले फ़ूलेंगे नहीं !
> टार्टरिक एसिड के स्थान पर साइट्रिक एसिड का प्रयोग भी कर सकते हैं। वैसे भी भारत में असली टार्टरिक एसिड मिलना मुश्किल है क्योंकि टार्टरिक एसिड का भाव साइट्रिक एसिड से दस गुणा अधिक है।


सबसे बेहतर तरीका दही या नीम्बू का रस दाल दें यह सुलभ है.

----------


## alymax

> सबसे बेहतर तरीका दही या नीम्बू का रस दाल दें यह सुलभ है.


आप खिलाए भी नही और शाम को रास्ता जल्दी से नाप लेते है

----------


## donsplender

रसगुल्ला विधि में अरिठे के पानी का क्या उपयोग है ये अभी भी पहेली बना हुआ है !! न सिमाजी ने बताया न और को बताने को तैयार है ?

----------


## guruji

अरीठा किसी भी चीज को फ़ुलाने का काम करता है।
जैसे पताशे और दीवाली पर मिलने वाले चीनी के खिलौनों को फ़ुलाने के लिए अरीठे का पानी प्रयोग किया जाता *था।*
लेकिन आपको जान कर हैरानी होगी कि अब इसके स्थान पर डिटर्जेन्ट का प्रयोग कर लिया जाता है जो स्वास्थ्य के लिए हानिकारक है।

----------


## alymax

> अरीठा किसी भी चीज को फ़ुलाने का काम करता है।
> जैसे पताशे और दीवाली पर मिलने वाले चीनी के खिलौनों को फ़ुलाने के लिए अरीठे का पानी प्रयोग किया जाता *था।*
> लेकिन आपको जान कर हैरानी होगी कि अब इसके स्थान पर डिटर्जेन्ट का प्रयोग कर लिया जाता है जो स्वास्थ्य के लिए हानिकारक है।


जानकारी आप की अच्छी लगी

----------


## donsplender

> अरीठा किसी भी चीज को फ़ुलाने का काम करता है।
> जैसे पताशे और दीवाली पर मिलने वाले चीनी के खिलौनों को फ़ुलाने के लिए अरीठे का पानी प्रयोग किया जाता *था।*
> लेकिन आपको जान कर हैरानी होगी कि अब इसके स्थान पर डिटर्जेन्ट का प्रयोग कर लिया जाता है जो स्वास्थ्य के लिए हानिकारक है।


मैने जैन समाज के कुछ लोगों को जिनको बाजार के डिटर्जेन्ट का त्याग होता है उनको अरिठे के पानी से कपडे धोते देखा है इसका मतलब अरिठा क्षारक ही हुआ डिटर्जेन्ट की तरह ?

----------


## guruji

जी हाँ ! अरीठा एक हद तक झाग देता है और साबुन, डिटर्जेंट की तरह काम करता है।



> मैने जैन समाज के कुछ लोगों को जिनको बाजार के डिटर्जेन्ट का त्याग होता है उनको अरिठे के पानी से कपडे धोते देखा है इसका मतलब अरिठा क्षारक ही हुआ डिटर्जेन्ट की तरह ?

----------


## donsplender

> जी हाँ ! अरीठा एक हद तक झाग देता है और साबुन, डिटर्जेंट की तरह काम करता है।


समाधान एवं ज्ञानवर्धन हेतु धन्यवाद गुरूजी !

----------


## fakeidfornonsense

स्लिम जी , अगर हो सके तो और मिठाइयों की विधियो पर भी प्रकाश डालने का कष्ट करें......... हम जैसे मोटे लोग आपके आभारी होंगे...........

----------


## rcm080409

bhai sari bangoli mithaiyan khatm ho gayi kya? kripya aur mithaiyon ko banane ki vidhi bhi batayen.dhanywad

----------


## rksupoo

mera manpaaand mithai...

----------


## suraj01

I love रसगुल्ला

----------


## poonamsh

> रसगुल्ला 
> सामग्री दूध(गाय का ) २ लीटर 
> चीनी १ किलो 
> पानी १ लीटर 
> अरीठा 
> बेकिंग पाउडर १/४ चम्मच (१ चुटकी)
> अरारोट १/४ चम्म्च 
> गुलाब जल १ छोटा चम्मच 
> टाटरिक -१ छोटा चमच पानी ५० ग्राम
> ...


dekh kar hi maza aa gaya

----------


## poonamsh

muje bhukh lagne lagi

----------

